# Sanrio villagers



## Tyrael (Mar 26, 2021)

I've seen some people on my map today with a hello kitty suit on and some other Sanrio stuff. Does anyone know how they obtained this? Or did they already have it from a previous Sanrio event.


----------



## Roxxy (Mar 26, 2021)

Tyrael said:


> I've seen some people on my map today with a hello kitty suit on and some other Sanrio stuff. Does anyone know how they obtained this? Or did they already have it from a previous Sanrio event.


I haven’t honestly looked but I would guess it would be from the new cookie? The gifts don’t seem to give out much but I hope I am wrong. I have received one and it was a fan. 

I would love to know what the Sanrio gifts contain 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 26, 2021

Ok I just checked the cookie and no clothing items. There hasn’t been a previous Sanrio event in pocket camp so maybe the gifts contain better items than just the fan I got?
I would love to know what we can actually receive when we open the Sanrio gifts


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 27, 2021)

Does anyone know if the Sanrio characters will come with this event/update?


----------



## Roxxy (Mar 27, 2021)

The only Sanrio villager I know of being available is Etoile. I have had her in my campsite for a while. I think I got her from one of gullivers maps?


----------



## heaven. (Mar 27, 2021)

there was a sanrio crossover in pocket camp back in 2019. you can see more details about that crossover here & here!


----------



## Roxxy (Mar 27, 2021)

haunty said:


> there was a sanrio crossover in pocket camp back in 2019. you can see more details about that crossover here & here!


I had actually forgotten about that event  I am disappointed with the gifts only being different kinds of fans but I guess it was never going to be much. At least there are some free cookies and new cute items


----------



## Owlii (Apr 3, 2021)

The new cookies are out btw


----------

